
Ask HN: How to apply to YC late seed funding (1M+) - bedros
YC makes lot of investments in later seed funding other than the typical 120K investment; such as investment in  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crunchbase.com&#x2F;organization&#x2F;castle-2#&#x2F;<p>my question is how to reach&#x2F;apply-to YC for such funding other than someone who knows a YC partner or info@ycombinator.com
======
sharemywin
I thought that was limited to YC companies?

------
bedros
that's what I thought, the startup castle, does not look like a YC company.

